# Generac GN360 Engine "Hunts"



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

My Generac GN360 starts fine, but no matter what I do the engine rpm's fluctuate greatly rather at idle or under a load. The engine has less thatn 50 hours on it. Fresh fuel, always used stabilizer, clean air filter.
Do I need to remove the cap and adjust the air screw? If so, what is the procedure for proper adjustment?
Or should I adjust the govenor?
Thanks for all help.
Great Forum!
Tony P
Unionville, NC


----------



## matt schlicht (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a real similar problem with a generac 3500xl and I can't figure it out either.


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi
I Has A Similar Problem On A Honda Generator It Was A Lose Nut On The Carb Causing A Air Leak I Would Check This Before Any Ajustments Chech All The Nuts Are Tight And No Air Leaks I Use A Sqirty Bottle With Dish Soap To Chech For Air Leaks Then Wash It All Off After So As Not To Couse Any Damage


----------

